

6to5 – Next generation JavaScript - mozillas
https://6to5.org

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8425797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8425797)

------
adriancooney
Their setup guide [1] is the most comprehensive I've seen for any JS
transformer to date. They really want to make it as easy as possible for
whatever build tool or workflow the developer chooses. It's also shows the
state of the build tools' ecosystem and the effort required if you want
support all (9 in all for 6to5!).

This looks great though. It's actually the first thing since Browserify that
I'll add to my build steps. Great work.

[1] [https://6to5.org/docs/setup/](https://6to5.org/docs/setup/)

~~~
thejameskyle
Wow thanks! I just spent the last few weeks rebuilding the entire website, and
worked pretty hard on that page in particular. I'm really glad to hear you
like it.

Let me know if there's anything that can been improved with the site or
tooling. You can ping me here:
[https://gitter.im/6to5/6to5](https://gitter.im/6to5/6to5) (@thejameskyle).

------
lobster_johnson
We have just started converting our React apps to 6to5. I was experimenting
with Traceur for a bit and found it to be slow and resulting in bloated code.
6to5 feels just right. Very happy so far.

------
twerquie
Very nice. It seems to me this is the final nail in CoffeeScript's coffin - is
that correct?

~~~
k-mcgrady
Isn't syntax one of the big reasons people use Coffeescript? That doesn't seem
to change.

